# Which event to do?



## arranandy (20 Aug 2013)

This coming Sunday I have a choice of 2 events I could do. One is the Ken Laidlaw sportive down in the borders or a 200km audax organised by a local bike club. I already have an entry confirmed for the sportive or I could enter the audax on the day. However what is playing on my mind is the thought of a 75 mile drive to and from Hawick for the sportive. Should I man up and just do the drive or should I support the local club audax?


----------



## YahudaMoon (20 Aug 2013)

Well I wouldnt do a sportive if you paid me and Im a audaxer so ................


----------



## YahudaMoon (20 Aug 2013)

arranandy said:


> Should I man up and just do the drive or should I support the local club audax?


 

Real men cycle to the start


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2013)

YahudaMoon said:


> Real men cycle to the start


If you lived in Edinburgh, then LEL would become ELELE!


----------



## Seamab (20 Aug 2013)

Have you done the Ken Laidlaw before? It's probably the best organised sportive i've ever done and the route is challenging. The drive down is a pain i'll admit but it sounds like you've already paid for it in advance. Personally, i'd keep an eye out for the weather forecast as the first year i entered it never stopped raining and was miserable going. Second time, it was sunny all the way. Great event.


----------



## arranandy (20 Aug 2013)

YahudaMoon said:


> Real men cycle to the start


 
The start/finish of the audax is a 20 minute cycle from my house


----------



## arranandy (20 Aug 2013)

Seamab said:


> Have you done the Ken Laidlaw before? It's probably the best organised sportive i've ever done and the route is challenging. The drive down is a pain i'll admit but it sounds like you've already paid for it in advance. Personally, i'd keep an eye out for the weather forecast as the first year i entered it never stopped raining and was miserable going. Second time, it was sunny all the way. Great event.


 
I've not done it before but I've heard good things about. I had entered it a couple of years ago but an injury prevented me doing it. I've never cycled in that area either


----------



## HLaB (20 Aug 2013)

I've only done the KL once and despite the weather when I did it (the Wettest borders August on record ) I think it was the best organised sportive I've done and the route is good. That would be my choice.


----------



## Seamab (20 Aug 2013)

It's a few years now since i did it last. IIRC they started doing the route in the alternate direction each year. I really enjoyed the start where they set everyone of en mass through the town. There's a lot of beautiful scenery (if you can see it!) and numerous tough climbs which sap the legs. Excellent feed stations and good facilities at the rugby club for a shower and food post ride. Defo worth doing IMO.
The worst bit was the drive down the A7 which is slow (A68 then A7 is faster if longer) but you might be better going down the motorway toward Carlisle.


----------



## arranandy (22 Aug 2013)

I've decided!! I'll be doing the Ken Laidlaw this Sunday. Looking forward to it


----------



## edindave (22 Aug 2013)

Good decision I say. I would have been doing it if I was free. Have a great day!


----------



## Waspie (23 Aug 2013)

arranandy said:


> I've decided!! I'll be doing the Ken Laidlaw this Sunday. Looking forward to it


 
I'm doing this on Sunday as well, my umpteenth year in a row. Might be my favourite event I think.


----------



## arranandy (23 Aug 2013)

Waspie said:


> I'm doing this on Sunday as well, my umpteenth year in a row. Might be my favourite event I think.



If you see me say hello. I'll be wearing blue EK Road Club kit and riding a black and white (with a bit of orange) Colnago.

I'm looking forward to the ride and the weather forecast looks pretty decent as well.


----------

